# supermarket salad bags?



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive been checking on greens to give bearded dragons, reading the food chart etc and keep coming across things like 'mustard greens' and 'collard greens'. What are these? and when it says 'dandelion leaves' can i assume these mean the wild ones i can pick from my garden? 
Are there any bags of salad i can actually just get from the supermarket that are appropriate?


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

Things such as spinach, watercress, kale, leafy salad (Not iceburg though, this can be fed if you have no alternative, but only on rare occasions. beardies love dandelions but id be careful where you pick them from, you don't want outside contaminants such as dog urine, weed killer, fertilizer or even other animal feces.

My beardies love broccoli heads, don't know why but they love it. Carrots seem to help there color, brightens them up it seems. making a mix of veg and dusting with vitamins is a good way of getting there vits down them! 

But to your original question, yes but try and buy organic!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

F5TER said:


> Ive been checking on greens to give bearded dragons, reading the food chart etc and keep coming across things like 'mustard greens' and 'collard greens'. What are these? and when it says 'dandelion leaves' can i assume these mean the wild ones i can pick from my garden?
> Are there any bags of salad i can actually just get from the supermarket that are appropriate?


 
no they contain beef:gasp:


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> no they contain beef:gasp:


You sure ???????????? looked a bit horsey


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Uh? Wha? :gasp: Beef in salad bags? Im obviously shopping in the wrong places! :lol2:

I want to buy all the food i need cos, after all the planning and research, im finally getting my new baby tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

F5TER said:


> Uh? Wha? :gasp: Beef in salad bags? Im obviously shopping in the wrong places! :lol2:
> 
> I want to buy all the food i need cos, after all the planning and research, im finally getting my new baby tomorrow! :2thumb:


Someone will be up early on saturday:lol2:


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

:lol2: I certainly wont need my alarm clock in the morning! haha


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

F5TER said:


> :lol2: I certainly wont need my alarm clock in the morning! haha


We were the same, don't forget when you get beardie home let him/ her settle for the day.


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats going to be the hardest thing of all, to leave him/her alone :help:
I will post some pics tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

F5TER said:


> Thats going to be the hardest thing of all, to leave him/her alone :help:
> I will post some pics tomorrow :2thumb:


I know the temptation is hard but if you freak out your beardie it will take even longer to settle him/her, what's that saying, for those that wait............:lol2:


----------



## Heather2507 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've found they love rocket....we just buy it in bags from the supermarket  once a handful is in the viv it's gone within minutes!!!:lol2:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

The only salad i would watch out for is HORSEradish lol 

Stu


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Heather2507 said:


> I've found they love rocket....we just buy it in bags from the supermarket  once a handful is in the viv it's gone within minutes!!!:lol2:


I agree, my beardie could finish his salad bowl in seconds once some rocket enters his viv :2thumb:


Also as a rare treat..... Raspberries, only a few. Soo cute and they love them! But once again a rare treat only  

It's my beardies birthday on Sunday so he's getting rocket, raspberries, locust and pachnoda grubs


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

F5TER said:


> Ive been checking on greens to give bearded dragons, reading the food chart etc and keep coming across things like 'mustard greens' and 'collard greens'. What are these? and when it says 'dandelion leaves' can i assume these mean the wild ones i can pick from my garden?
> Are there any bags of salad i can actually just get from the supermarket that are appropriate?


I agree mine likes rocket... also 'Collard Greens' is american name we call them Spring greens, they are readily available at supermarkets and are very cheap. Mine didnt seem to like them much but give them ago see what yours thinks of them.
Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes! It does help, thank you!
Ahh spring greens! and i have some rocket in the fridge already, all set now then *trys to stop bouncing up & down in excitement* 1 more sleep! :2thumb:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine are big rocket fans but as they are only 6 months old they are still salad dodging. I only put 10 leaves in per day with some fresh parsley and there is still a little left next day.


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

I work for sainsburys so getting the food in is a total giggle! I buy the Italian mix for about £1.50 a bag, it contains a load of leaves including rocket that my iggies love and regularly use additional roket leaves £1 a bag I think and baby leaf watercress £1.50 a bag to top up the quantity (everything's washed though) if we as staff get an increase to 20% discount we throw loads in the trolley and they eat like kings!!
Scales


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

I have fresh broccoli to put in but do I put the stalks in as well or just use the florets?


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive used the Ruby red salad bag from Tescos and there seems to be everything in there he likes...........when he eats!
He has eaten brocolli too, but i only put in the florets not the stalk, dont know if thats right but he seemed to enjoy it.
Ive seen people say buttenut squash too? is that raw? Im thinking the lizards dont have cookers in the australian outback :lol2:
Obviously i could be wrong!


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

F5TER said:


> Ive used the Ruby red salad bag from Tescos and there seems to be everything in there he likes...........when he eats!
> He has eaten brocolli too, but i only put in the florets not the stalk, dont know if thats right but he seemed to enjoy it.
> Ive seen people say buttenut squash too? is that raw? Im thinking the lizards dont have cookers in the australian outback :lol2:
> Obviously i could be wrong!


I have put the florets in as the stalks seem a bit tough.

Butternut squash is the giant looking peanut and I think they have the insides.


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, i often use them, for us! but does my beardie want it cooked or raw?:blush:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

F5TER said:


> Yes, i often use them, for us! but does my beardie want it cooked or raw?:blush:


Sorry, dont know but I'm sure someone will be along shortly to tell us.


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

It just seems such a silly question to ask, its going to be 'well Obviously its cooked/raw! ~Duh!' 
:lol2:


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Give it to them uncooked. Squash can be grated so they can eat it easily. Also try chicory greens when they become available again in Spring. I give mine seed cress, watercress, rocket, squash, okra, grated parsnip, carrot on occasion, and fruits like apple, grapes and banana as an occasional treat. Variety is key with beardies. They will eat dandelion leaves and flowers, hawkbit leaves too, just wash them thoroughly and ensure they're from a safe source.


----------



## aquarius.3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine won't eat spring greens as much as I try to tempt him lol he loves rocket so I get a big bag of that, baby watercress, raw grated butternut squash, bell peppers as a treat, same with carrot, parsley and basil, and I get the big bags of baby leaf which he seems to really enjoy  and dandelion leaves when I can get hold of them


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Butternut this weekend and some cress. As soon as i put the broccoli in last night they were both on it.


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

And i gave mine some grated butternut today, he loved it :lol2:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

F5TER said:


> And i gave mine some grated butternut today, he loved it :lol2:


I dont want to sound like a right donkey but it is just the inner part of the butternut?..............waiting for the eew aww remark:lol2:


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Eew Awwwww :lol2:

and your asking the woman who asked wether to give it cooked or raw! :lol2:
Seriously, i cut the small end off and just grated off the bigger bit, so not any skin in there really but if there was it would only have been the tiniest bit.
I reckon if the skin was particularly harmful to them someone would have said to be careful not to get any skin in......i hope!


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

F5TER said:


> Eew Awwwww :lol2:
> 
> and your asking the woman who asked wether to give it cooked or raw! :lol2:
> Seriously, i cut the small end off and just grated off the bigger bit, so not any skin in there really but if there was it would only have been the tiniest bit.
> I reckon if the skin was particularly harmful to them someone would have said to be careful not to get any skin in......i hope!


I bought the ready sliced option today:lol2:

They haven't really gone for it yet but they have had locusts today.


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you tried yours with live mealies yet Paul3?
Mine goes mad for them, have to be so careful cos its just so tempting to carry on feeding him them :lol2:


----------

